# The Hobby seems bigger than ever!



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Has anybody else noticed that more and more people seem to be joining the Reptile community, its great to see the hobby finally growing!


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

It is becoming more mainstream but with that comes problems, More posers, impulse buyers, increase in rehomers. Its a double edged sword, yes can help the hobby but also damage.


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

lol im stringing 4 different "rehomers" on atm lol serves em right


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Natonstan said:


> Has anybody else noticed that more and more people seem to be joining the Reptile community, its great to see the hobby finally growing!


I'd say we've been "booming" for the last 5 years atleast.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

It's been growing big time for years now. Over 8 millions reps being kept in the Uk.


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Seems to be a lot more youngsters too, which must be a good thing. You're right that it may be a double edged sword but it's bringing us into the mainstream of animal keeping.
Which means that it'll be less likely that governments can ban us etc.
Also it seems to me that a lot more people are building naturalistic vivs for their animals which indicates people taking more time to provide a high level of care for their animals.
cheers arthur


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

its good but bad too .. hmm


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

Mainstream is good. Less chance for the anti's to kick us in the air and nobody giving a damn.

Also with mainstream comes more knowledge and more rehomers for the animals that need it.


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

pastelpythons27 said:


> lol im stringing 4 different "rehomers" on atm lol serves em right


You're doing what ?


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Dextersdad said:


> It's been growing big time for years now. *Over 8 millions reps being kept in the Uk*.


That's fantastic. Hopefully it'll turn out to be a case of the more the merrier


----------

